# Down to 4.2 in two days. No msgs from Uber...



## Road Rage Chap (Apr 3, 2017)

Long story short:

44 lifetime rides.

Nine 5 stars
One 3 star
Two 1 stars

Should I worry?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Road Rage Chap said:


> Long story short:
> 
> 44 lifetime rides.
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work!

No..seriously...you should focus on getting 5 stars and moving forward. Do you know why you got the 1 stars?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Isn't it after 50 trips they start warning you about low ratings? I would worry if you want to keep doing this. Search the forum and read some posts for suggestions. Generally changing the time you work and the areas you work can make a big difference. Navigation is the #1 issue for low ratings. Do you have problems with wrong turns?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Road Rage Chap said:


> Should I worry?


If that trend continues, yes.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

My advice to you right now is to only pick up on residential streets until you get better at this.


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

Don't do pool rides. That will trash your rating.


----------

